# Celtic Fight Night - Maesteg Town hall April 4th - What a Mess



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

This show had to be canceled half way through the night cause of a shed load of trouble inside the place,

Cardiff and Swansea were playing the next day in a footy match and a bunch of Cardiffs holigan firm the "soul crew" turned up to support a fighter but ended up turning it in to riot by abusing all the swansea fighters...

Im a big footy fan and a massive cardiff fan at that but this aint got no place at an MMA event for God sake.....grow up...

I know one of the fighters who had trained his guts out as he was fighting in his home town but never got in the ring as they called it off....

Anyone from South Wales on this forum attend???? i live about 1 mile away but was impossible for me to attend.......


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a Swansea boy at heart, not overly surprised to hear this though. Lets face it the town hall aint far from Oakwood and Maesteg has got rougher and rougher over the years, most people from Swansea wouldn't venture there, throw in some Cardiff fans and I'll be it was a bit of a nightmare. Shame for the fighters and legit fans but could the promoters not have put it in a town notorious for fights at sporting events, christ there's enough venues in Swansea proper.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bad news ):


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> I'm a Swansea boy at heart, not overly surprised to hear this though. Lets face it the town hall aint far from Oakwood and Maesteg has got rougher and rougher over the years, most people from Swansea wouldn't venture there, throw in some Cardiff fans and I'll be it was a bit of a nightmare. Shame for the fighters and legit fans but could the promoters not have put it in a town notorious for fights at sporting events, christ there's enough venues in Swansea proper.


Mate Maesteg has council estates just like any town and yep they can be a bit rough but i would feel safer walking round here than the streets of swansea/cardiff anyday..

I promise anyone it is a great place to live and grow up.....everywhere has its share of nutters ....

but the problems saturday were nothing to do with the venue/town and the people of maesteg.. ....problems were the soul crew turning up bringing silly football holigan matters to our town..

l didnt realise we had a rep for being notorious for fights at sporting events:happy: at least this time we got a bad rep for not having fights :laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Not dissing mate, only talking from experience! I've had some scary times in Maesteg, well, Oakwood anyway (maybe that says more about what I used to get up to in my youth than anything) only time I ever got into a proper mass row over rugby was at Maesteg RFC in about 1995/6 when the uni team went up to play them. LOL

The Cardiff lot are a nightmare wherever they go, I live just outside Brighton now and when Cardiff are in town the whole place is on lockdown, riot police at the station, the whole bit.

I knew there was a reason I hated football..


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats a bit spooky cause i live in street next to the spar in Millview which overlooks celtic rugby pitch/oakwood estate, spent many years hanging around the sh*t tip that is oakwood..


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, I've bought Spar vodka in there.... I'm not proud of it..

Not that I can say much I used to drink in the Uplands Tavern.


----------



## jimywild (Dec 6, 2009)

theres fuk all wrong with oakwood u cheeky ****er u, what u mean shit pit?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL., cage rattled from the new member! Welcome to the site!


----------



## jimywild (Dec 6, 2009)

cheers, just defending the wood thats all, thay r a bit lardyda up mill view c aint thay, lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im gonna assume you're talking the native welsh tongue ?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

jimywild said:


> cheers, just defending the wood thats all, thay r a bit lardyda up mill view c aint thay, lol


only now seeing this :laugh:

better keep my opinion to myself since iv practically given the location of my house out !


----------



## jimywild (Dec 6, 2009)

1927 said:


> only now seeing this :laugh:
> 
> better keep my opinion to myself since iv practically given the location of my house out !


i know tha exact house meats buddy, ha you eda, hows tricks en?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol .... again only now seeing this ....

Jimmywild you not been on here for a while but since you know my nickname and house guess we know each other .... dont think i even know a Jimmy ??


----------

